# Hey :)



## Spyridon (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all, 
I'm Helen! I currently have a mixture of mice, most of which came from megzilla on here and a few rumpwhites from Ian at the London show at the begining of the month


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello Helen, a very warm welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiiii Helen! I hope you don't forget your login this time ^-^ x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------

